# Introducing...Sabrina



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor little thing looks scared to death. Glad you can take her in, hopefully she doesn't have any issues and can find a permanent home soon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are wonderful for fostering her. Hope she feels less afraid very soon. Poor baby.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Aprilpa said:


> Poor little thing looks scared to death. Glad you can take her in, hopefully she doesn't have any issues and can find a permanent home soon.


I have been told that all the workers in the shelter are in love with her~so maybe her new owner and furever home will find her soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a very pretty red-head. Thank you for fostering her. The sights and sounds of the shelter must be really frightening.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She does look scared but is a beautiful girl. I know with love and attention she will make someone a great pup. She fits in with your name since she is a lovely redhead.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so glad you can take her, if only she knew that all her fears and worries would still be over! She's very pretty


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> my new foster. I am hoping to learn more about her tomorrow and hopefully get her Saturday. All I know so far, is that she is a 6-year-old stray, found in Forth Worth, TX and has been staying at animal shelter due to lack of foster space. The thought of her staying another day in there makes me sad.:bawling:


What a beauty. Thank you so much for fostering her.... I know your tender, loving touch will be just what she needs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for fostering this beautiful girl. There's a whole lot of love in that face!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww....she will be in good hands!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

She looks scared & confused. A day or 2 with you and she'll have that tail wagging!!
It is so wonderful when they settle in & start to show their personality!
Thank you for being there for her


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey good for you and Sabrina!!! Hopefully when she gets out of that shelter and into some human hands that care, she'll turn around and you'll see how wonderful she really is!!! Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sabrina*

Sabrina: I love your name! You are a very pretty girl and will be so happy when you get to your Foster Mom's!

Bless you for saving her!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*I now have Sabrina*

I picked up this sweet girl this morning and she is delightful. From what I can tell so far she is very sweet, loving, laid back, and easy going. I guess you would say a typical Golden Retriever. She loves water, baths, and getting brushed, she is happy outside but you can tell she is used to being inside. No potty accidents as of yet~when one of "my" dogs gives me the potty signal I just say we need to outside potty and she gets up and goes outside potty and then turns around and runs back into the house. I have even held on to her tail and pulled a bit and nothing~haven't even heard her bark once.

I am attaching a few pics and will get better ones later! One is just the back of her head~but I love the clean, fluffy ears!  Her scared and confused days are behind her now! :woot2:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

she's precious and it is so wonderful that you are fostering her!!!!!! I'm so glad to hear that she's as delightful as she looks and I hope she is comfy and happy with yall while waiting for a forever home that is just perfect for her. What a sweetie she looks to be!!!! thanks for sharing the pics. I look forward to seeing more and hearing more about how she does with yall as she gets settled into a loving home! 


tiffany


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

She's such a pretty girl! Thank you for fostering her!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Boy, she looks so much more relaxed at your house! What a lucky girl she is.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the 2nd picture - she is so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetie !!!!!!! Looks like she knows those icky shelter days are all in the past...... Oh Happy Day !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sabrina*

Wow, Sabrina, looks like you've found your home!

Sabrina is gorgeous!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow  from petrified in that place, to looking happy, and relaxed in your place  Look at her smiling now


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hugs to you & Sabrina :heartbeat


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

What a beauty! She looks so happy too! What a difference a loving home can make. You are doing an amazing job. I hope my next foster is a senior, my new foster pup is wearing me out! She is such a sweetie but, full of energy! Oh well, maybe I'll loose a few pounds, lol!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She reminds me of our old golden girl Sophie. What a sweetie!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl, reminds me of my first golden Shana. She looks so happy now being with you.


----------

